

Ask HN:  When does the new $150k Start Fund investment kick in? - jasonlynes

Does it kick in at the beginning or end of the YC program?
======
cdgreen1
At the end from my understanding. You get the seed amount in the beginning.

~~~
jasonlynes
thanks, cd. does anyone know for sure?

